# What of him? / Fuck him.



## Dminor

From the series Rome.

- He had that lovely singing voice. Took a spear in the eye in Gergovia.
- Oh, mmm, yes. Gansa. Yep. What-- What of him?
- I forgot. Fuck him.

- Uoce uenusta enim cantabat. Hastam in oculo accepit in Gergouia.
- Gansa, memini. Quid-- quid ei accidit?
- Oblitus sum. Tabescat.

Suggestions, remarks? I'm especially concerned about the parts in the title: "What of him?" and "Fuck him". I'm not sure if _tabescat_ covers the latter best: like this, it is as if he wishes Gansa to rot, while, I think, more of a meaning like "I don't care about him" is meant, isn't it?


----------



## Hamlet2508

- Uoce uenusta enim cantabat. Hastam in ocul*um* accepit  Gergoui*ae*.
- Gansam/Gansae memini. Quid-- quid ei accidit?
- Oblitus sum. Utinam tabescat!

I think "tabescat" should do the trick.

regards,
Hamlet


----------



## Dminor

Thanks. Do you think the locative was still productive enough to be used in daily speech? I'm not sure which case would be appropriate for _oculus_. Accusative does seem probable though.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Dminor said:


> Thanks. Do you think the locative was still productive enough to be used in daily speech? I'm not sure which case would be appropriate for _oculus_. Accusative does seem probable though.



I should think so, especially in connection with Caesar or Vercingetorix.One has to keep in mind that *Gergovia* probably was a household name.


----------



## Dminor

What do you mean with a household name? I just looked it up, Caesar never uses Gergovia in the locative case... But then again, he never says something which means "in Gergovia" at all. It's always from or to Gergovia.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Dminor said:


> What do you mean with a household name? I just looked it up, Caesar never uses Gergovia in the locative case... But then again, he never says something which means "in Gergovia" at all. It's always from or to Gergovia.



I just wanted to point out that everyone would have been familiar with the name of Gergovia.


----------

